# Mouserad von Logitech G9 funktioniert nicht mehr



## Stargazer (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Dies ist mein erster Besuch hier in dem Forum und ich habe gleich mal eine wichtige Frage:
Meine gut 3 Jahre alte Logitech G9 macht mit dem Mouserad Schwierigkeiten. Es lässt sich sowohl mit als auch ohne eingeschalteter "Rasterung" nicht mehr nach unten scrollen. Ich meine damit nicht, dass es verhakt oder ähnliches, im Gegenteil: Es läuft butterweich wie am Kaufdatum. Aber es gibt die erzeugten Signale nicht an den Rechner weiter. Nach unten scrollen kann ich also gar nicht und wenn ich nach oben scrollen will, wird unregelmäßig ungefähr jedes 2te "Raster-Signal" umgesetzt.

Bevor ich mir eine neue Maus kaufe möchte ich Euch gerne fragen, ob es wohl eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Maus kostenlos oder zumindest mit geringem finanziellen Aufwand wieder flott zu machen. Außer dem Mouserad ist sie nämlich noch völlig in Ordnung.

Öffnen kann man das Gehäuse der Mouse offensichtlich nicht, es gibt keine Schrauben, man müsste also "von oben/außen" an das Mouserad ran.

Habt Ihr vielleicht eine Idee für mich? Ich wäre Euch wirklich sehr dankbar!

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus und viele Grüße,
Christof


----------



## hazmat (19. Oktober 2011)

Öffnen kann man sie bestimmt. Die Schräubchen sind nur versteckt
unter den Gleitpads und/ oder dem Typenschild. Mach die vorsichtig ab und schau mal nach.

Dann würd ich mal alles vorsichtig sauber pusten und pinseln.


----------



## Creep1972 (19. Oktober 2011)

hazmat schrieb:


> Öffnen kann man sie bestimmt. Die Schräubchen sind nur versteckt
> unter den Gleitpads und/ oder dem Typenschild. Mach die vorsichtig ab und schau mal nach.
> 
> Dann würd ich mal alles vorsichtig sauber pusten und pinseln.


Yo, stimmt, unter den "Gleitern" sind die Schrauben versteckt, kann mich dem Tipp nur anschliessen


----------



## Stargazer (19. Oktober 2011)

Moin!

Danke für den Tipp. Unter den Skates waren tatsächlich 4 Schrauben versteckt. Ich habe das Gehäuse also geöffnet und das Mausrad begutachtet. Ich habe keinerlei Störquellen finden können und aus Ratlosigkeit einfach mal unter das Mausrad gepustet. Es kam zwar etwas feiner Staub hinaus, aber es hat nichts gebracht. Im Gegenteil: Das Scrollen mit dem Mausrad klappt nun gar nicht mehr. Andere Funktionen wie der Druckknopf (dritte Maustaste) hingegen nach wie vor tadellos.

Habt Ihr vielleicht noch weitere Ideen, wie ich nun vorgehen kann?
Das wäre wirklich super!

Vielen Dank noch einmal und viele Grüße,
Christof


----------



## hazmat (19. Oktober 2011)

Ne, keine Idee mehr... Evtl. etwas Kontaktspray auf die Platine.

Ansonsten wirklich mal nach ner neuen umschauen. 
Eigentlich ungewöhlich für Logitech. Ich hatte schon einige, aber keine einzige ist mir kaputt gegangen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Oktober 2011)

Yep, ein Fall für eBay - eine der größten deutschen Shopping-Websites Computer->Computer->Zubehör->Eingabe- & Lesegeräte->Mäuse -Für Bastler-


----------



## Stargazer (20. Oktober 2011)

Hmmm,
und mit wie viel Geld kann man bei so einer Auktion typischerweise rechnen?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Oktober 2011)

Zitat Yoda/Jedi-Meister: "Schwer zu sehen, in ständiger Bewegung die Zukunft ist."


----------



## CLK230K (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo, sorry dass ich diesen uralten Thread hervorhole :/

Ich habe meine G9 seit November 2009 und erst vorhin ging das Scrollen ganz plötzlich nicht mehr. Habe die Maus an einen anderen PC angeschlossen dort ging das Scrollen auch nicht.
Sonst funktioniert alles einwandfrei, auch die Druck- und "Zurseiteverstell"funktion von der Maus.. "nur" das hoch- und runterscrollen nicht 
Wollte fragen ob evtl. schon eine Lösung bekannt ist oder jemand einen Rat hat, bin mit meiner G9 -bis vorhin ^^- endlos zufrieden und möchte eigentlich keine neue/andere Maus kaufen.

Gruß
Denis

Edit: Mein Betriebssystem ist Windows 7


----------



## altgofur (27. Juni 2013)

schreib doch mal Logitech an. Die sollen sehr kulant sein.


----------



## CLK230K (27. Juni 2013)

Auch nach mehr als einem halben Jahr nach der Garantie? :o


----------



## Stargazer (27. Juni 2013)

Zur Garantie kann ich nichts sagen.

In meinem Fall klappte das Mausrad von einem Moment auf den anderen wieder, ohne dass ich etwas verändert hatte.
Wie ich gerade merke, hatte ich das damals vergessen zu schreiben...


----------



## CLK230K (27. Juni 2013)

Ich bilde mir ein, dass es vorhin ganz kurz runtergescrolled hat nachdem ich bei den SetPoint Einstellungen rumgeklickt habe und dann kurz auf Firefox zurück bin :/

Ich hoffe auch mal, dass es wie durch ein Wunder wieder funktionieren wird ^^ Wieso auch nicht, es ging ja schließlich auch von einem Moment auf den anderen nicht..


----------



## Stargazer (28. Juni 2013)

CLK230K schrieb:


> Ich bilde mir ein, dass es vorhin ganz kurz runtergescrolled hat nachdem ich bei den SetPoint Einstellungen rumgeklickt habe und dann kurz auf Firefox zurück bin :/
> 
> Ich hoffe auch mal, dass es wie durch ein Wunder wieder funktionieren wird ^^ Wieso auch nicht, es ging ja schließlich auch von einem Moment auf den anderen nicht..


 

Und bist du voran gekommen?
Ich weiß nicht, ob es daran liegen könnte, aber deinstallier doch mal die Maussoftware komplett. Vielleicht ist es ja irgendeine software-seitige Funktionsstörung. Ich benutze meine Maus seit der letzten Win-Install auch nur noch ohne extra Treiber. Läuft problemlos und die DPI-Umschaltung klappt auch so.


----------



## CLK230K (28. Juni 2013)

Keine Änderung, scrollen funktioniert immernoch nicht :/

Ok, ich probier das dann mal und wenn es nicht klappt schmeiß ich Set Point wieder neu drauf..


----------



## CLK230K (28. Juni 2013)

Hab SetPoint gelöscht und die Maus mal aufgeschraubt und kräftig in das Scrollrad gepustet und ein winziges weißes Haar (hätte ich fast nicht gesehen) rausgezogen. 

-> Scrollen funktioniert wieder


----------



## Stargazer (28. Juni 2013)

Also lag es jetzt am Haar?
Jedenfalls: Freue mich für dich! Die G9 ist eine gute Maus (darum ja auch das "G" im Namen.... ). Wäre schade, wenn sie nicht mehr klappen würde.


----------



## CLK230K (28. Juni 2013)

Anscheinend lag es an einer mechanischen Störung, sei es jetzt das Haar oder Staub. Hab es mir aber auch erst gedacht, als ich auf das rasterlose Scrollrad umgeschalten habe und dieses nicht wie früher butterweich gedreht hat, sondern schneller aufgehört hat.

In der Tat, die G9 ist eine super Maus, sehr bequem und funktional


----------



## Alex555 (28. Juni 2013)

Stargazer schrieb:


> Also lag es jetzt am Haar?
> Jedenfalls: Freue mich für dich! Die G9 ist eine gute Maus (darum ja auch das "G" im Namen.... ). Wäre schade, wenn sie nicht mehr klappen würde.


 
Ich hab selbst noch eine alte G9, ohne X, und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Bei mir lag damals sogar ein Crysis 1 flyer bei, so alt ist das Teil  
Qualitativ steckt es aber sehr viele andere Mäuse in die Tasche. Ich nutze die Maus auch immer ohne Software, und hatte bisher noch nie probleme mit dem Scrollrad.


----------

